# look at the lowrider set i found on ebay.



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...2&category=2582


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

he also has this
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=3145183944


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

hate when people on ebay dont take paypal...maybe i'm just not trusting enough


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

you got dat right buddy. i also hate when some poeple have tight things but don't have the Buy It Now feature 



Last edited by 8-Ball at Sep 12 2003, 12:22 PM


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

i think the 61 is about $15, and the 59 elco (last time i checked) $35. good deal


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonedeaf_@Sep 12 2003, 05:16 PM
> *i think the 61 is about $15, and the 59 elco (last time i checked) $35.  good deal*


so the 61 impala, 59 elco, and the vette all for $26.00 shipped was a good deal then? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

uffin:


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

yeah bro..........i had that same 59 when it came out ($15) this old man that sells some kit every once and while had them for $30, that was 2 years ago. and he sell his shit cheaper then what there worth, last time i saw him, i asked him if he still had the 59. at that time he wanted $35, but told me to wait for the reissue of the same kit.

61's retail for $15, when they where out. now there kinda hard to find.

good deal


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

yeah, that 61 hardtop makes 4 of that kit that i have now. 
just wish i could find another 61 vert  

that elco looks like it is gonna be a fun one :biggrin: 

and that vette....... well, you know me by now  lol


----------

